# Schrift/Buchstaben verziehen



## dreiviertel (1. September 2005)

Hallo,
folgende Frage: wie kann ich denn einzelne Buchstaben verziehen? Damit meine ich nicht die 'normale' perspektivisch Verzerren Funktion von CS, sondern ich möchte beispielsweise von einem K nur die zwei rechten Diagonalen länger ziehen, die senkrechte soll so bleiben wie sie ist.
Sorry, falls die Frage schon öfters gestellt wurde aber mit der Suchfunktion bin ich leider zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.
Danke schon mal für Antworten


----------



## extracuriosity (1. September 2005)

Du brauchst den einzelnen Buchstaben auf einer eigenen Ebene. Diese wandelst du per Linksklick auf die Ebenenpalette in einen Arbeitspfad um. Jetzt kannst du die Pfadpunkte verschieben usw. Wenn du fertig transformiert hast noch die Pfadfläche füllen und die Textebene löschen.


----------



## dreiviertel (1. September 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, hat geklappt  ;-)


----------

